# Eating less when less active...



## Raydek (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all, new to the forum and life with a vizsla.

I have a 13 week old V and have noticed that she seems to eats less when she does less. Wondering if others have noticed this.

Like today is rather warm, 37 degrees Celsius, so she is very lethargic and is just lazing about and has hardly eaten.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They are so human, yes? No insult to them...

As long as those behaviors don't last too long and she starts to lose weight, it's fine.

When the weather turns extreme (either warm or cold) water intake is more important, actually.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

One of the reasons we got a second Vizsla was because our first was getting a bit sedentary when she was out on walks. Sticking with us rather than roaming and exploring like she used to.

With the addition of the second girl, she was soon back in her old ways - the pair of them always running around and looking for game and rabbits. With the change, we had to feed her an extra 50% to keep her weight up.

Like any animal - the more active, the more calories they burn and the more food they need.


----------



## Raydek (Dec 30, 2015)

So Zara eventually went on a bit of a hunger strike, hardly eating her kibble. We tried grinding ot down, adding sauces and other 'nice' foods to it, but she was not interested.

So after doing some research, and chatting to other local V owners we decided to switch her to a raw diet. As it turns out there is a supplier around the corner (literally) from out house.

We opted for the quick change, one meal to the next. You'd swear we gave her a bowl of ice cream the way she went at it and has since licked every bowl of food clean. Seems she was trying to tell us that she really didn't enjoy the kibble.


----------

